# Other Forums



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Are you guys members of other Piranha forums? I know a few members on here are for sure.

How do you feel about people being members of othere forums? Over the years I honestly never felt like joining other forums I kind of felt like I would be a trader to "my team/P-Fury". But it seems like I'm beginning to realize that people are members all over.

I missed the big falling out of P-Fury during one of my absentences, but I do remember the days when this forum was crazy with new threads and topics. I guess now that I visit just about every day again I see just how slow it can be sometimes and it makes me think about joining another forum as well.

Just a few thoughts that have been going through my head lately, what do you guys think?

NOTE: This was triggered by Johnny setting his status to "Off to MFK!" this morning.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I have checked out the other piranha forums, but most of them have tiny member bases and aren't active at all. I used to spend quite a bit of time in the piranha section over at MFK, but I got tired of debating pointless stuff with kids that had been in the hobby for 3 months.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol. MFK is basically the only other one I go to. And that is just rarely. Like so said there is so many kids who think they are piranha experts when really they don't know sh*t.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I browse other forums but I dont really take them to seriously other than arowanaclub.ca.
Mind you there isnt much traffic in that forum but they are a good group of people with some killer setups that make my 220gal look like a 75gal.
Other than that I do browse mfk occasionally and cichlid madness aswell but none compare to Pfury.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Lol. MFK is basically the only other one I go to. And that is just rarely. Like so said there is so many kids who think they are piranha experts when really they don't know sh*t.


Funny you should say that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao! Sure its because JZ comment bout mfk,I hear ya. Well here's my take on this topic n as always I will not lie, even though I'm sure some will hate on me for it(I can see my -39 dropping like a sub-artic blizzard!lmao!) there are some cool members on mfk.JP(also here n others)foster,ballnouttacontrol, bomber, n a few others n mostly like you said kids.now the interesting part. I joined here n read all the pages starting with the last n worked my way to the front(breeding section)minus all the repeated questions of course, well tons of threads are locked,half missing, closed, n most a combination of the three.which had me wondering n asking why which started quite a heated debate which finally had me asking for my profile to be deleted. I'm glad I stuck around because there are a lot of cool, nice members here. But to be honest a lot of topics are taboo around here, which is a shame!I couldn't post anything about co-habing rhoms, or say spilos without getting hated on,which brings me to the other thing I hate bout P-fury.members hating on other members because they don't believe the same way about something, or because they believe just because it hasn't been done or they can't do it, that it can't be done or is wrong. The "other site"(ill get to lil more bout this in a second) I can post anything n I don't get hated on, I actually get feedback n opinions like it should be.n let's face it there's tons of info on the other site that isn't here because of the narrowed mindset here. Now as for calling it the other site, that's because if I say the actual name this is what comes up" No Solicitation Allowed " which is a shame because if this forum is the best like members claim then this forum shouldn't feel threatened by No Solicitation Allowed. Honestly I prefer No Solicitation Allowed over P-fury anyday but there's just not much traffic there. Don't get it twisted I love this site also I've met many, many awesome people here from around the world but in my eyes to much hating here.sometimes it don't bother me, but other times it really pisses me off. Ok I done ranting, you all can hate on me now for speaking the truth n plummet my reputation to new depths.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The "other" site of course will have more info because it's not specialized in just one aspect of the hobby. Many of the cohabs that you mentioned have been done with almost no success so when members here say it can't be done unless you have whatever size tank and ect.......in most cases it can't be done unless you don't mind the occasional loss here and there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't understand "not specialized" its all n only about piranha. There isn't 200 members that hang in the launge. Which brings up another point. Some members here have huge post counts but how much do they actually help or even try to help fellow members?I've seen many times here someone will ask for help or opinions n get only a couple replies. And your other comment about willing to accept losses. We do keep piranha! Losses can be exspected with any setup involving more than one fish. Hell I've probably lost more rbp to other rbp this year than most will even have in a lifetime. Hell even my girls mollies dine regularly on rbp. I'd really like to hear your thoughts on how its not specialized but yet this forum is.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lmao! Sure its because JZ comment bout mfk,I hear ya. Well here's my take on this topic n as always I will not lie, even though I'm sure some will hate on me for it(I can see my -39 dropping like a sub-artic blizzard!lmao!) there are some cool members on mfk.JP(also here n others)foster,ballnouttacontrol, bomber, n a few others n mostly like you said kids.now the interesting part. I joined here n read all the pages starting with the last n worked my way to the front(breeding section)minus all the repeated questions of course, well tons of threads are locked,half missing, closed, n most a combination of the three.which had me wondering n asking why which started quite a heated debate which finally had me asking for my profile to be deleted. I'm glad I stuck around because there are a lot of cool, nice members here. But to be honest a lot of topics are taboo around here, which is a shame!I couldn't post anything about co-habing rhoms, or say spilos without getting hated on,which brings me to the other thing I hate bout P-fury.members hating on other members because they don't believe the same way about something, or because they believe just because it hasn't been done or they can't do it, that it can't be done or is wrong. The "other site"(ill get to lil more bout this in a second) I can post anything n I don't get hated on, I actually get feedback n opinions like it should be.n let's face it there's tons of info on the other site that isn't here because of the narrowed mindset here. Now as for calling it the other site, that's because if I say the actual name this is what comes up" No Solicitation Allowed " which is a shame because if this forum is the best like members claim then this forum shouldn't feel threatened by No Solicitation Allowed. Honestly I prefer No Solicitation Allowed over P-fury anyday but there's just not much traffic there. Don't get it twisted I love this site also I've met many, many awesome people here from around the world but in my eyes to much hating here.sometimes it don't bother me, but other times it really pisses me off. Ok I done ranting, you all can hate on me now for speaking the truth n plummet my reputation to new depths.


Groups of macs are definitely accepted around here, it's just not something that most people recommend to new hobbyists. People here are open to new things when they are done properly, it's just that well planned and documented serra cohabs almost never happen, it's always "I just threw these two fish in my tank, what do you think will happen?" or something along those lines and then the person is never heard from again, same goes for cariba and piraya breeding attempts.

I think that what you perceive as this site being "narrow minded" or "not open to new things" actually comes from a large amount of knowledge held by a lot of the members here and their ability to spot BS. When people show up here and make claims about serra cohabs and breeding projects, it's easy to tell when someone is giving it a serious go as opposed to someone blowing hot air or getting in way over their heads.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I didn't realize that you were talking about another piranha forum and from what I have seen and read from a lot of these other p forums I have to say that this site contains way more info than the others hands down. I've been a member of those other sites and sometimes you have to wait a week before actually getting a response to a question. Yeah so a lot of posts counts are probably form the lounge.....so what? The bottom line is if you have a question it will get answered and of those replies probably at least half of them will be by members who frequent the lounge. Post counts? Who gives a flying f--k about post counts? People that have been here for a while will know who's new at this and who's been around in piranha keeping for a while, so if you need advice you will know who to ask or who to listen to. Just because our lounge is more lively than other p sites doesn't suggest that this one has less constructive info to offer, it just means that we like each other a lot and so we joke and post things for one another and I think that's one of the reasons why this site is stronger than probably all the other p sites.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't understand "not specialized" its all n only about piranha. There isn't 200 members that hang in the launge. Which brings up another point. Some members here have huge post counts but how much do they actually help or even try to help fellow members?I've seen many times here someone will ask for help or opinions n get only a couple replies. And your other comment about willing to accept losses. We do keep piranha! Losses can be exspected with any setup involving more than one fish. *Hell I've probably lost more rbp to other rbp this year than most will even have in a lifetime.* Hell even my girls mollies dine regularly on rbp. I'd really like to hear your thoughts on how its not specialized but yet this forum is.


I've never thought about that one. I guess we all expect losses in Reds but because they are fairly cheap we live with it? Or is it because they are more likely to cohab?

Like I've told many ppl on here Piranha keeping is NOT an exact science some things will work for some ppl and some things will not. There seems to be no right or wrong answer, but I do believe that we have to draw the line at some point with our suggestions. Saying that Serras will not cohab I believe is one of those points. If it's an experience P keeper then yeah maybe we share our experience but if its a newbie then we have to draw the line and not recommend it. Just my opinion of course.

I do agree that there is a lot of hating on this forum at times. Ppl like to dog pile in threads as well. I know at times that I may have an idea and I think twice about posting it because of the haters out there. Bruner has some bold ideas and they seem to work for him for the most part. A lot of ppl don't agree with him but I can definitely say that he's not one of those guys that mistreats his fish.

I guess I don't feel bad for checking out other forums but I try to spend more time around here these days to try and get the forum back up and buzzing with excited again. Even if I see a thread that has been posted several times I like to try and give the new guy some sort of answer. I find that we have far too many ppl that just chill in the lounge and don't help out as much in the other sections. I know that the new questions aren't popping up every 10mins but maybe if we all jump in and start adding our 2cents each time we see something new they will begin thriving again.

Just my some thoughts that I've wanted to get off my chest........now I feel a little better, lol


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

easy to trick the system Bruner..


```
P- Cove
```


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the only other fish forum im active on is RC but thats saltwater only

i browse a few other forums time to time. but i dont see the point of being active on any other piranha or FW forum. the discussions in the hobby areas are all the same really. I stick with pfury because its the most active and a great mix of people, i like the layout and a good group of knowledgeable people. and pfury is the only forum that brings me daily laughs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not saying hanging in the launge is a bad thing, just I think more should offer help or at least opinions.& I totally agree the "other" forum doesn't have much traffic which is a shame in my eyes. Anyhow like I said I do like this forum a lot(hence I'm here EVERYDAY)I like talkn to people other than myself.lol. I've met a lot of awesome people here that I wouldn't have anywhere else.& like Joe says I have twisted logic n thinking(pissed me off when you said this.lol)I try to think outside the box. I'm always trying to learn, weather its something to improve my ways or even learn from your mistakes or maybe what I'd do different.I'm always trying to make this hobby better for everyone.IMO most that post about serras co-habing don't post more than a couple times because a bunch of members hate on them(like blk-rhom, I believe)for even trying.which is a shame because someone else might have info or tips that could actually help that person, or that persons mistake could help me. The other forum encourages even something that goes wrong.IMO that's how we learn n move forward is learning from mistakes(wheather its yours or mine).& don't get me wrong I know there's tons of factors that change everything. Hell I'm not afraid to admit my mistakes(checkout piranha god)I posted that hoping to help someone from making the stupid mistake I made. Sometimes what or how I'm thinking doesn't always type out like I'm meaning it to say, or members take what I say wrong because of how I worded something.but I'm only here to meet cool keepers from anywhere n everywhere, checkout their fish,help anyway I can,n to learn. Straight-up. If I don't agree ill speak up,if you offend me ill stand up, & ill be first to admit I take what people say sometimes wrong also n speak my mind on it. But I'd still offer you help anyway I can. That's just how I am. Enough rambling I have fish to feed.lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im on a ton of other forums. my main ones are:

Salt
RC- Plenty of info but just doesnt really have a community feel
NR-probably my fav as they are much friendlier then RC and just as helpful
RE- local reef forum thats good for local trades and sales (recently got a 24" nice wood stand free yay)

FW

pfury- On more then a healthy amount
mfk- not on here much but they have some good and unique diy projects and monster builds

inverts
AB- plenty of dbags but tons knowledge to be obtained

I do agree here can be hostile to soem new ideas at times but if somebody asks em if they can cohab rhoms ill say no as i dont want some noob that knows nothing trying to cohab rhoms then have some die which makes them pissed at the forum. If a knowlegable member wants to try it im fine with them trying less accepted ideas as they know the risks.

If you have to ask if you can do something uncommon I will probably say NO, If your an experienced keeper and decide you want to use your 400g tank for a serracohab go for it but i dont want to encourage a noob to cohab serras only to have half his shoal kill eachother and make him want to leave the hobby. This isn't a short term hobby if you decide to stay with it. There is no need to rush into things before you have the experience so untill i think one has the experience to try something generally not rercomended im not goign to encorage it as having fish killed is always a blow to ones moral in this hobby.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont really understand the serra cohab ideas. Some animals should just not be put together. When there is a 99% chance that one fish will die within say 5 years (most lokely much sooner) and both will most likely get damaged on a regular bases than why try it? What are people trying to prove at the expense of the fishes well being?

As far as pygos, geryi and macs go it's just the probability factor of them killing each other. The chances decrease substantially therefore it is more acceptable.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not long ago the member blk-rhom or blk-serra or some sh*t got a ton of haters for talkn bout his rhoms together, he'd kept predator fish for 15+years(don't remember exactly)it was a lot. He'd done it before n was trying to share his exspirences.long story short he got a bunch of bs n he left.n because of this P-fury got no cool pics which I seen on mfk. Same thing years ago is the reason of P- cove. You honestly can't go there n checkout out the co-habing, n breeding section n honestly say its better here! Serra collector is n was a pioneer for everyone in our hobby. If it weren't for him we still might not be breeding macs in the home or terns either.the hating drives the ones that are trying new sh*t away. N soul-assasin who says it can't be done. I've seen n read bout 4"butti hangn inches away from a huge rhom that shared a tank with a spilo, couple other Cichlids n a red devil I believe(its on P-central)you can't say they aren't meant to be housed together, they do run in lose packs in the wild, they do breed. Just because your afraid to try it or believe it can't be done. Doesn't make it true n sure as hell don't mean it can't be done.maybe if everyone would quit hating for trying, failing, or whatever members can learn from others mistakes or breakthroughs.if I said I gonna put 10 serras together everyone would be saying it can't be done. Well guess what you didn't won't see it here cause you all already ran em off, but hate to break the news its being done n has been done. We're constantly finding new ways that were once thought unheard of or impossible.why run the ones pushing this hobby for everyone away because of doggy them? N I agree with noobs shouldn't be trying it. I know I haven't seen any negative feedback over there. Why is so bad here?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> I dont really understand the serra cohab ideas. Some animals should just not be put together. When there is a 99% chance that one fish will die within say 5 years (most lokely much sooner) and both will most likely get damaged on a regular bases than why try it? What are people trying to prove at the expense of the fishes well being?
> 
> As far as pygos, geryi and macs go it's just the probability factor of them killing each other. The chances decrease substantially therefore it is more acceptable.


I doubt that Ill ever try it, as I dont see myself getting at least a 300g tank to try it, but if someone did pull off a cohab.... There is now a chance for someone pulling off breeding rhoms. See how cool and beneficial that would be if it happened? God only knows that it would probably take a swimming pool for a tank to happen, but they obviously do breed... Its just finding out the balance to recreate it in a manmade enviroment. Im guessing one of those underground swimming pools set up as a rhom tank. *BRUNER* underground pool in your backyards near future? With a viewing glass!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually have a plan lol. Two lil ponds with a raceway connecting the two. Nothing huge by no means. Roughly 8'x12' for each pond(4'-5' deep, with shollow areas also) raceway be roughly 2'x2'. During drought they be pushed to the deeps, when I stimulate wet/rainy season the shallows would open up n be connected to each other.I've talked about this n many more ideas on the "other" forum.I definitely wanna try rhoms but that's a ways down the road yet(less someone let's me dig up their yard, n stock it.lol) I'm focusing on off color rbp, macs. N soon to be terns, n cariba also.I actually have a much better idea for the looking glass! A underwater video camera, I've seen a live feed on net of someones koi pond n was very impressed.they can be had for couple hundred dollars.too bad I don't have pc!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What are you going to do during the winter months Bruner?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I actually have a plan lol. Two lil ponds with a raceway connecting the two. Nothing huge by no means. Roughly 8'x12' for each pond(4'-5' deep, with shollow areas also) raceway be roughly 2'x2'. During drought they be pushed to the deeps, when I stimulate wet/rainy season the shallows would open up n be connected to each other.I've talked about this n many more ideas on the "other" forum.I definitely wanna try rhoms but that's a ways down the road yet(less someone let's me dig up their yard, n stock it.lol) I'm focusing on off color rbp, macs. N soon to be terns, n cariba also.I actually have a much better idea for the looking glass! A underwater video camera, I've seen a live feed on net of someones koi pond n was very impressed.they can be had for couple hundred dollars.too bad I don't have pc!


i know it hasnt been done, it just seems farm from impossible to breed anything if you get the right enviroment.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tanks, I'd like to build indoor pond for that. 535gal whatever. Can always score 180gal ect tanks cheap on cl. Stock tanks, pool.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Let's keep this on topic guys, if you want to discuss breeding projects, please start another thread in the breeding forum.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

P-Fury ftw. I hit up MFK occasionally, but it's always the same old sh*t over and over. Not that big of a deal it just gets boring. There are a lot of dedicated Piranha enthusiasts here with great ideas and always willing to give good advice. There are assholes everywhere you go. If they get under your skin, they win. I just ignore negativity for the most part but we're human and everyone gets annoyed from time to time hahaha.
Anyway, P-Fury is the best piranha site, and I am sure with time, due to the truly helpful nature of the dedicated members here, it will keep growing and growing


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe the quote in my sig says it all.

v
v
v
v
v
v
V


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Serra collector is n was a pioneer for everyone in our hobby. If it weren't for him we still might not be breeding macs in the home or terns either.


I figured I would just comment on this one particular section. SC is a douche bag. He didnt pioneer anything. A friend of mine was breeding maculatus years before SC had his first fish. He also bred sanchezi and nattereri. The only thing SC did was not pay his electric bill...his water got cold and stagnant...and his fish bred. He didnt even know what species they were. Seriously...the guy is a dumbass. Terns have also been bred in the hobby for years. The only reason SC gets any credit for breeding is because the people that actually were the first to breed these species&#8230; didn't post about how great they were on a fish forum. And before you go saying that he was helping others breed these fish&#8230;.show me one post he made on this forum where he shared any significant detail on how to breed fish? He talks a big game&#8230;but when members were asking questions on breeding....he would never post anything of value.

About other forums&#8230;there are some excellent fish forums out there. I don't generally post much but I do a lot of reading.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wasn't meaning he was the first to breed them. Hell azuma bred these fish long before anyone else.


----------

